# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Aç-kapa vurgunu

## ozzylive

Ekonomik sıkıntı nedeniyle elektrik ve su faturasını ödeyemeyenlerden gecikme faizinin yanı sıra bir de açma kapama ücreti alınması isyan ettirdi.

*Aç-kapa vurgunu vatandaşı bezdirdi*
Ekonomik sıkıntı nedeniyle elektrik, su faturasını ödeyemeyenlerden gecikme faizinin yanı sıra bir de açma kapama ücreti alınması isyan ettirdi.
Tüketiciler Birliği Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hatice Saadet Kalyoncu, vatandaştan doğal gaz faturasının geç ödenmesinden kaynaklı 25 TL’ye, elektrik faturasından 20 TL’ye, su faturasından 24 TL’ye ve internet faturasından 15, telefon faturasından ise 4.72 TL’ye kadar açma-kapama ücreti alındığını belirterek “Türkiye’nin farklı bölgelerinde benzer hizmetleri sunan kurumlar, ekonomik nedenlerle faturalarını zamanında ödeyemeyen tüketicileri bir kez de fahiş açma-kapama bedelleriyle cezalandırmaktadır” dedi. 

*Milyonları buluyor*
Kalyoncu, Bu ödemelerin milyonlarca liraya vardığını belirtti ve geç ödenen borçlara eklenen gecikme cezasıyla fatura bedeli artan, hizmeti kesilen tüketicilerden yeniden hizmet açılması karşılığında alınan açma-kapama bedellerinin, günümüz ekonomik sıkıntılarıyla boğuşan abonelerin mağduriyetini daha da büyüttüğüne de dikkat çekti ve “Gecikmiş fatura ödemelerinde zaten gecikme cezası ödeyen tüketiciye, açma kapama hizmet bedeli altında ikinci kez ceza ödetilmektedir. Belediyeleri, enerji sektöründe düzenleyici ve denetleyici üst kurul olan EPDK’yı, iletişim ve bilişim sektöründe düzenleyici ve denetleyici olan Bilgi Teknolojileri ve İletişim Kurumu BTK’yı tüketicinin ve son kullanıcının korunmasına yönelik önlemleri almaya davet ediyoruz. Alınan ‘açma-kapama’ bedellerinin belirlenmesinde tüketicinin haklarının korunmasına yönelik görevlerini bir kez daha hatırlatıyoruz. Kamuoyunda gittikçe dikkat çeken ve tepkilere yol açan bu mevcut uygulamaların artık sona erme vakti gelmiş hatta geçmektedir” dedi.

----------

